# Are EOS cameras perfect? Which design changes would you implement?



## faustino (Feb 28, 2014)

Often I read about the fact that Canon is not innovating their cameras, despite Canon being listed among the most innovating companies out there.

From such readings, I start wandering about how could Canon actually improve the EOS line, and would like to ask your opinion. What would you suggest to change, especially in EOS pro bodies (and maybe pro lenses)?

I am asking the question mainly for curiosity, and also because I have my own wish list of new features, twists and new products; maybe you can explain why my personal wishes actually won’t work.

The changes I would love to be implemented are, for instance:

1. Firmware changes (low implementation cost):
I would like a mode where I could set Aperture and Time - essentially a manual mode, and, instead of ISO, I would like to set exposure compensation; the camera should be able to set automatically the ISO in order to over or under expose according to my setting.
In such a special mode, I would change Aperture with the main dial, Time with the main dial keeping pressed the SET button on the rear dial, and exposure compensation with the rear dial (permutation of functions may be also possible).

2. Physical changes (medium implementation cost):
From the 5d line, I would disintegrate the mode dial. I would change modes by keeping pressed a button while turning the dial. I would also display the mode in the viewfinder (I know I am asking too much here, mode visible in the viewfinder is a feature differentiating the 1 series).

3. New product (high implementation cost and risky):
I would make a special version of one pro body and some selected lenses: I would use structural aerospace grade carbon fiber composites (impregnated fiber or pre-preg) for lenses and camera body chassis. The internal optical formula and the electronics would remain the same, as in the “low cost” version. We would have a 600mm f4 “low cost” at 10k€, and a 600mm f4 CFC at ??k€. I am sure Nasa would seriously give a hard look at such gears for their next shipment to the ISS. I know some who would buy a 10k€ 1dxCarbon and a 20k€ 600mmf4Carbon.
What do you think? Is really Canon not innovating enough?

Thanks!


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 28, 2014)

I'd like a blinky AF point on my 5D3 and a New 135mm F/1.8L IS to go with it.


----------



## dgatwood (Mar 1, 2014)

Start with the 5Dmk3, then:

1. Add GPS.
2. Add Wi-Fi.
3. Add an articulated screen.
4. Improve the shadow noise to be as good as the 6D.
5. Make the settings lock a lot more intelligent, where you can control what it locks, and in what mode it locks each setting. For example, in manual mode, I'd like the switch to protect the white balance setting, but not the three exposure settings.
6. Prevent accidental changes of settings when pressed by your face. This would require touchscreen-style capacitive touch sensors on the body parts around the buttons so that it can tell whether the button is being pressed by a finger or a cheek.
7. A third wheel. In manual mode, this would let you control exposure time, ISO, and aperture. In the mode you described, this would control exposure time, aperture, and exposure compensation. And so on.
8. Replace the CF slot with a second SD slot, and use a modern SD card controller so performance doesn't suck.


----------



## faustino (Mar 3, 2014)

dgatwood said:


> 7. A third wheel. In manual mode, this would let you control exposure time, ISO, and aperture. In the mode you described, this would control exposure time, aperture, and exposure compensation. And so on.


Thanks for sharing your ideas.

A third wheel would be really useful I believe; the puzzle for Canon would be to review controls layout keeping current usability also when wearing gloves; anyhow, I believe they could make it.

I have seen that Sony is putting four wheels on their a7 and a7r cameras; one is dedicated to exposure compensation. Such wheel, and the low camera weight are the reasons I was considering buying an a7.


----------



## sulla (Mar 3, 2014)

1) Replace that useless "direct print" button with a dedicated "mirror lockup" button.
Seriously, Canon, has anyone ever pressed that button?

2) I would like a viewfinder iris, (i think the 1D series has this). The rubber cover on the strap just sucks.


----------



## sdsr (Mar 3, 2014)

faustino said:


> Thanks for sharing your ideas.
> 
> A third wheel would be really useful I believe; the puzzle for Canon would be to review controls layout keeping current usability also when wearing gloves; anyhow, I believe they could make it.
> 
> I have seen that Sony is putting four wheels on their a7 and a7r cameras; one is dedicated to exposure compensation. Such wheel, and the low camera weight are the reasons I was considering buying an a7.



The best mirrorless cameras all have a separate external exposure compensation wheel/control, including M43 (which is where I first ran across it). It's extremely useful, but to get the most benefit from it you need an EVF rather than an optical one so you can see the effects of the adjustments you make while you look through the viewfinder (EVFs let you see the effect of other changes you make too, of course). For that reason, and because on-sensor focusing when done right is more accurate (leaving aside tracking fast-moving subjects), I would like Canon to make a FF mirrorless body with an EVF; it would be fine with me if it's the same size as a 6D or 5DIII (I like my Sony A7r, but attaching, say, a long L zoom or native equivalent to it seems a bit silly ergonomically). Oh, and put IBIS in the body too, please.


----------



## axtstern (Mar 3, 2014)

I want a LtoMIS Adapter

that is an Adapter from Canon EF Bajonett to EFM Bajonett but with the speedbooster effect (crop factor corrected and one f-stop gain) plus the aditional bennefit of IS build into this Adapter.

That would be a dream to have my aging and more and more unused L flotilla of lenses up to date.
It is now more than half a year ago that I last time used the 24-70 L Brick and ye olde 17-35 L was not used for more than 2 years. Not an L glass but my old Sigma 120 300 2.8 would be such a lovely tool at 2.0 with IS...


----------



## stephan (Mar 3, 2014)

1) Optical Digital Audio input (can be in the same jack as the 3,5mm mic input, see macbook pro). This would eliminate the need for external recorders where 2 channels are enough for most folks, while allowing the use of high quality preamps and ADCs. This only need very few additional parts, and they are cheap. 

2) As said above, the ability to have expsure compensation when aperture and shtterspeed are manual and iso is on auto. 

3) Better wifi teathering (open api would help). FTP upload to a server of my own would help too. 

4) Eye-control AF point selection as an option. 

now I'm out of ideas.


----------



## TexPhoto (Mar 3, 2014)

I would add a real manual mode where the meter did not work. So I could stop listening to my goofy friends telling me "You are not really in control of the camera if you are not shooting manual" (while they use the in camera meter...) This could e caller "Real Manual", or "Shut Up - You Hipster"

Oh and you could not change ISO or see your pics until you took 36 pics and paid $10 to photo hut or someplace...


----------



## RGF (Mar 3, 2014)

1. More ram in the 1Dx and 5DM3 (probably double them to avoid buffering out)
2. Dual CF slots in 5D M3
3. Level indicator inside the view finder
4. Ability to set AEB bracketing to shutter speed when in manual mode. Currently on the 1DX, it uses which ever control is on the main (front of the camera but the shutter button)
5a. Intelligent shutter button - 3 levels of pressure - single shot, slow speed, high speed
5b. Intelligent shutter button - 2 buttons side by side. One for single shot, one for multiple shot
5c. Intelligent shutter button - first 0.167 of a second is single shot, then drops in the high speed unless I push hard in which case it drops in the multiple shot mode immediately
6. Something that lets me flag 1st and last shot of a series such as HDR or pan. LR has poor tools for creating stacks
7. Builtin GPS
8. Optional adapter to Nikon and Zeiss glass to allow them to function in fully automatic mode (no chance of this but would be nice)
9. Metering capability that would expose the scene to get no part of the image blown out, perhaps limited to 5% or 10% (user controlled for specular highlights).
10. Automatic focus stacking mode. I specify near and far and the camera steps the focus between them. Ideally this process should be done on a rail to avoid focus blooming.

Thanks is my ideas. If Canon would like to compensation for my participation in this focus group, ...


----------



## eml58 (Mar 4, 2014)

I love these types of threads.

I want:

a 1Dx with 45MP sensor (that has more DR, just like a Nikon), 14fps RAW of course, WiFi built in, 4K video (never use it, but what the heck), 20% less sized, 20% less weight, half the price.

And I want it now, and stay tuned because the list could change.

The Lenses are fine.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 4, 2014)

My single biggest beef with eos at present is no real auto ISO with EC in Manual mode

ie set your aperture and shutter speed dial in +1 EC and let the camera set the iso
it should not be hard to do but for some reason they refuse to do it :

also the AF point illumination issue is a close second in annoyance

and at number 3 I would also like to be able to program the stupid rate button so it enables / disables AEB

they are my top 3 gripes, other than that I find the 5Dmk3 ergonomics pretty much perfect


----------



## jiphoto (Mar 4, 2014)

I get really annoyed by Canon's choice of buttons - they've kind of fixed the direct print problem, but they "replaced" it with the RAW/JPEG button on the 7D! Who uses that? I can't say I've ever found a legitimate use for it. The dedicated Picture style button needs to go too, I've literally never used it to change Picture Style on my 7D or my 40D, because it's completely unnecessary in RAW. 


The Auto ISO in M is annoying too, but I can deal with that. What I can't deal with is the camera's assumption that using flash must mean you want to use ISO 400. Um, no, it's dark, and I don't want a 0.3 second shutter, thank you, I'm using flash so I can get rid of motion blur.


Last, they really need to figure out how to do AF point illumination - I really liked how the 4/5/60D could do individual points, not just blast the whole viewfinder with red like the 7D. Having that cool full LCD overlay is nice, but design something that can light up individual parts of it.


----------



## gferdinandsen (Mar 4, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> My single biggest beef with eos at present is no real auto ISO with EC in Manual mode
> 
> ie set your aperture and shutter speed dial in +1 EC and let the camera set the iso
> it should not be hard to do but for some reason they refuse to do it :
> ...



I have to totally agree about the AF point illumination, when I got my 5D3 that was the first difference I noticed from the 5D2. And while we are at it, illuminate the grid lines.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 4, 2014)

Being a product designer, I know a bit about tradeoffs. For example, the incorrect notion that firmware is free. It costs a bundle to develop and test, and even then, it will have bugs.

The correct way to implement design changes is to trade off the costs versus the benefits in increased revenue. If you are going to spend a few million, you need to get twice that back in the first year.

There are a ton of features we'd like to see, but, of course, we wouldn't want to pay $6700 for a camera.


----------



## scottburgess (Mar 4, 2014)

On the 5Diii or 5Div:
[list type=decimal]
[*]RAW HDR, not just JPG. That should be a firmware upgrade to the 5Diii.
[*]Add 6x9 grid to possible grids. That might be part of a 5Diii firmware upgrade.
[*]Improved AF sensor utilization for some lenses where possible as part of a firmware upgrade.
[*]Dual CF slots. Sorry, I do not want to carry two types of card around. Make a freaking choice, Canon, and try to remember that a lot of us are getting older and don't necessarily like handling tiny SD cards.
[*]Consider dual CFast slots for the 5Div (and especially for the 1DXii). This in the long run may provide a better excuse for dropping SD.
[*]Still more capacity for saving settings from sessions. Create good management software for them through Canon Utilities.
[*]Improved audio output options.
[/list]

I'd like to see better controllers for CF/SD slots on all cameras.

I'd like to see USB 3.0 on advanced amateur and pro cameras. And consider a Gb Ethernet port in the accessory grips for those. Forget about wireless on the better camera models--an Ethernet port is better bang for the buck.

I'd like to see something like a 7Dii that is closer in capability to the 5D or 6D. Make it an optional service through CPS to change it into an astrophotography camera (like the 60Da) or infrared camera. You don't need to release separate models for that and some of the folks might remain CPS members. (Perhaps offer $50 off for new CPS members on a camera conversion in the first year of membership.)

I'd like to see Canon stop blocking the flash shoe with GPS and similar accessories. Add some data ports for those accessories.

In lenses, I would like to see
[list type=decimal]
[*]A reasonably priced but quality "tube" lens as the basis for using microscope objectives for micro work (probably 200mm). I'd settle for one from a third-party manufacturer. Or someone here can gift me their 200mm f/2.8 when they buy the 200-400L.  
[*]A replacement for the 50mm macro that is faster than f/2.8. It should focus 1:1 without an extra part and commensurate change in focal length.
[*]An L series mirror lens about 1000-1200mm. I believe the technology can be quickly brought to the point that this is not only possible at forgivable cost and decent sharpness, but might be done _without out-of-focus donuts_ (mirrors in a z-structure instead of a refracting telescope type tube). Make it camo colored. It would be limited in aperture, but newer cameras are widening the ISO range. It would look truly exotic. Birders would go wild.
[*]L series long telephotos built only with Arca-Swiss compatible feet. You can leave the thread mount in it for the weirdos.  Plain feet sold separately from Canon.
[/list]

The good news is, some of these items are readily achievable at reasonable cost. The 50mm may be pushing the lens technology as it is difficult to bend light on a wide aperture and maintain the flat field for macro work. Some items may not yet make the cost/profit cutoff. The CFast and mirror lens are long term projects.

On the corporate side 
[list type=decimal]
[*]I'd like to see Canon buy up and integrate a few accessory manufacturers. Mostly the higher end stuff--like a drone maker, or GigaPan, or maybe a telescope manufacturer--that kind of thing. Products which have solid niche markets. Use them to extend market share and exploit it.
[*]I'd like to see Canon consider a partnership with one of the medium format makers--perhaps with Canon producing the chips and a couple tilt-shift lenses. With Phase One, I could also see an integration of the two makers' software producing some cost savings and feature improvements. A purchase of a MF company isn't necessary: a partnership might produce some profits and shared costs while limiting exposure to a difficult niche market.
[/list]


----------



## CTJohn (Mar 4, 2014)

I'd like to see consistency of placement of buttons on DSLRs. I have a 6D that I use most of the time, and a 7D for birds/athletic events. Every time I switch back to the 7D I get confused by the button placement. The cameras don't all have the same buttons, but consistent buttons like "menu" and "info" could certainly be consistently located.


----------



## jiphoto (Mar 4, 2014)

CTJohn said:


> I'd like to see consistency of placement of buttons on DSLRs. I have a 6D that I use most of the time, and a 7D for birds/athletic events. Every time I switch back to the 7D I get confused by the button placement. The cameras don't all have the same buttons, but consistent buttons like "menu" and "info" could certainly be consistently located.


I totally agree, switching from a 40D to a 7D was ridiculous because the menu button on the 40D became the Q button on the 7D, and playback was suddenly not the bottom left button, but rather the next-to-bottom-left!


----------



## TAF (Mar 4, 2014)

I would like for Canon to offer a replacement focus screen for the 5D3 with the traditional split image center so I could more easily focus my Zeiss glass.

Of course I expect it to retain the 63 point AF as well.


----------



## eml58 (Mar 4, 2014)

And an ETTR Function, I mean come on Canon/Nikon/Leica/Sony et all, why ????

Most of these Cameras already have it in a form in "Live View" why can't we have it in non "Live View" ???

This isn't rocket science.


----------



## sanj (Mar 4, 2014)

TAF said:


> I would like for Canon to offer a replacement focus screen for the 5D3 with the traditional split image center so I could more easily focus my Zeiss glass.
> 
> Of course I expect it to retain the 63 point AF as well.



That would be great


----------



## dropslash (Mar 4, 2014)

It's funny, I just wrote up an entire blog post about this very subject as a struggle to decide on a solid, mid-range, prosumer DSLR to replace my aging 60D.

http://dropslash.com/journal/2014/03/fire-the-canons/

It's not so much design changes that Canon really needs to get under control, it's their entire approach to the DSLR product line. They have been so wildly inconsistent and (pardon the pun) unfocused as of late that it's impossible to suss out a clear upgrade path through their offerings. They keep piling onto the low-end, completely cannibalizing their own offerings while not committing any kind of effort to the midrange, then ridiculously out-pricing the high-end next step with current the pro lineup.

There needs to be some serious thought given to direction and focus moving forward. i.e.


*DO* redefine each consumer field, Entry, Prosumer, Professional to include 3 main bodies with room for a niche/outlier so they make sense for consumers, novice and experienced alike. Leave room for growth as bodies get discontinued and new ones are introduced.
*DO* identify clear, defined, value for each body along a logical path for upgrading, with logical price points, both within the field and to another field.
*DO* be innovative and future forward with hardware while continuing to add value via firmware.
*DO* confidently price each body in line with the previous guidelines.
*DO NOT* impose artificial restrictions and limitations, especially on hardware, out of unfounded upgrade cannibalization fears.
*DO NOT* release constant minor iterative hardware updates.

A better lineup might look like:
Prices listed as – Current (New)

*Entry Level: (APS-C)*
Wifi, Touch screens, 14-18mp, up to 5FPS, 3in screen, built in flash, full HD video, etc
[list type=decimal]
[*]T5 – $549.99 ($449.99) – Basic Entry Level.
[*]SL1 – $749.99 ($549.99) – Mid-Range Entry Level, small size.
[*]T5i – $849.99 ($649.99) – Advanced Entry Level. The step below Prosumer.
[*]EOS M – $599.99 ($399.99) – Mid-Range Entry Level, mirrorless, different lens system.
[/list]

*Prosumer: (APS/-C)*
Wifi, GPS, dual card, 18-24mp, 5+FPS, 3+in screen, 1/8000, 19+ AF points, advanced construction, etc
[list type=decimal]
[*]70D – $1199.99 ($1199.99) – Basic Prosumer APS-C. Logical upgrade from T5i.
[*]7D Mk.II – N/A ($1599.99) – Advanced Prosumer APS-C. Great 2nd body for Pros.
[*]6D Mk.II – N/A ($1899.99) – Advanced Prosumer APS. Great 2nd body for Pros.
[*]APS Mirrorless – N/A ($1499.99) – Mid-Range Prosumer APS, mirrorless.
[/list]
*Professional: (APS)*
Dual card, 18-34+mp, 6+ FPS, premium construction, serious hardware, etc
[list type=decimal]
[*]5D Mk.III – $3499.99 ($2799.99) – Primary APS Body, logical upgrade from 6D Mk.II.
[*]Large MP Studio N/A – ($3499.99) – Premier Studio APS Body.
[*]1D-X – $6799.99 ($5899.99) – Premier Field APS Body.
[*]1D-C – $11,999 ($9999.99) – 4K HDSLR
[/list]

There's room for adaptation and growth while still providing a clear path through each line. Even varying from this structure, it's better than the complete disaster they have on their hands right now.


----------



## sdsr (Mar 4, 2014)

dropslash said:


> [....]
> 
> There's room for adaptation and growth while still providing a clear path through each line. Even varying from this structure, it's better than the complete disaster they have on their hands right now.



Whatever else one may think about Canon's line-up, in light of its commercial success compared to its competition your use of the phrase "complete disaster" seems a tad idiosyncratic.


----------



## dropslash (Mar 4, 2014)

sdsr said:


> Whatever else one may think about Canon's line-up, in light of its commercial success compared to its competition your use of the phrase "complete disaster" seems a tad idiosyncratic.



That's fair. I mean, most of this is based on personal frustrations with the lack of cohesiveness in the DSLR lineup. I think it's pretty objectively a mess, but "complete disaster" is a bit of a reach.

I also personally think we're in the beginning phases of seeing that success wither under the constant attacks and innovations from more nimble camera systems. Canon is all over the place right now with no real coherent DSLR narrative and that is going to hurt, a lot, if it continues.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 5, 2014)

I disagree on your statement that the 6D is a great 2nd body for pros
if you shoot a 1D or 5D3 then the 6D ergonimics and AF make it a total non starter
i notice you put in some mythical cameras in the list including a 6DII not really sure why you did this

if the 6D ergonomics and af a fine for a particular persons pro use then they would be far better served having 2 6D bodies rather than mixing the egonomics up as they are vastly different having a 5D3 or 1D and a 6D would just be a PITA IMO even the 5Dmk2 is better in this regard than the 6D even though the 6D is superior in many ways

when under the pump being able to do things fast without messing around is key and having similar ergonomics on all bodies is very important to achieve this


----------



## digital paradise (Mar 5, 2014)

A dedicated or an assignable button that when you press and release it switches from One Shot to AI Servo or back with an an indicator in the viewfinder. You only send one indicator. Tells you when you are in AI Servo.


----------



## dropslash (Mar 5, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> I disagree on your statement that the 6D is a great 2nd body for pros
> if you shoot a 1D or 5D3 then the 6D ergonimics and AF make it a total non starter
> i notice you put in some mythical cameras in the list including a 6DII not really sure why you did this
> 
> ...



I included "mythical" bodies because they represent logical progressions along each line that would make sense in unifying the upgrade paths and making them much more coherent. The 7D Mk.II is still speculative in terms of what it will be able to do, the 6D Mk.II obviously is just a dream at this point, but they represent what could be included in these line ups to really bring each category together. Same with an APS mirrorless. The 7D Mk.II represents a premium APS-C Prosumer body and falls in line as an APS-C 2nd body capable of performing professional duties. The 6D Mk.II represents a premium APS Prosumer body and falls in line as an APS 2nd body capable of performing professional duties.

I didn't say the 6D is a good second body for pros, in fact, I feel the exact opposite. The 6D represents a huge failure in the Prosumer lineup in regards to an upgrade path. I actually feel kind of bad about how hard I've come down on the 6D, but that's probably because I really wanted it to be more than it was. It's failures were what actually prompted me to write everything up in the first place.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 5, 2014)

dropslash said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree on your statement that the 6D is a great 2nd body for pros
> ...



"6D Mk.II – N/A ($1899.99) – Advanced Prosumer APS. Great 2nd body for Pros."

sorry I was applying your statement to the 6DII to the 6D

but what makes you think they will give a 6D2 better AF?
they might upgrade it to 60D AF


----------



## dropslash (Mar 5, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> "6D Mk.II – N/A ($1899.99) – Advanced Prosumer APS. Great 2nd body for Pros."
> 
> sorry I was applying your statement to the 6DII to the 6D
> 
> ...



No worries! ;D At least the 60D has all 9 Cross Types. Heh. Even the T4i has all 9 CTs. 

I can only hope the 6D gets its AF upgraded if there is a next iteration. It is the main serious issue that is keeping that body from playing in the big leagues. Even with the 7/70D 19pt Zone system it would a whole different beast and worth it's place in the lineup and the price tag Canon seems intent on asking for it.


----------



## Aglet (Mar 5, 2014)

Mirrorless with WYSIWYG live histogram, etc. (like Fuji or Oly)
freeze the button positions or at least make them all programmable with soft indicators on screen if needed
oh, and for my preferences.. stuff an exmor sensor in there with matching front-end circuitry.


----------



## unfocused (Mar 5, 2014)

jiphoto said:


> CTJohn said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to see consistency of placement of buttons on DSLRs. I have a 6D that I use most of the time, and a 7D for birds/athletic events. Every time I switch back to the 7D I get confused by the button placement. The cameras don't all have the same buttons, but consistent buttons like "menu" and "info" could certainly be consistently located.
> ...



Yes. One reason I chose a 5DIII over the 6D was to have some consistency with my 7D. But, some of the small differences seem random and rather annoying. On the 7D, one button allowed me to enlarge the preview on the screen. With the 5D, it takes two – one for a modest increase and then you have to rotate a dial to increase the magnification. Two steps to do what one did perfectly well before.

Another annoyance is you can't set the autofocus points from the quick control menu on the 5DIII. 

Small annoyances, but they represent unnecessary changes.


----------



## realXCV (Mar 11, 2014)

My turn!

Start with a 5D Mark III, upgrade it to get at least the image quality of a 1Dx (keep it the size of the 5D). Add the following:
- In camera IS
- 4K recording. (This one is optional as I don't record anything).
- Fully weatherproof/waterproof. I want to theorically be able to take a shower with it without worring that it might not work after that. A few lenses that share this feature would also be appreciated. Maybe not at a "you-can-take-photos-at-the-bottom-of-your-pool" level but something like "go-take-some-photos-of this-hurricane"
- Something better for manual focusing than guessing (something like the old split-circle).
- Better battery life.
- AC adapter automatically included in the box. Not the charger but the one you can use as a battery.
- Mini-HDMI to HDMI cable or adapter included in the box. 
- Even better AF.
- Remove those squares around the AF red spots. I find them useless. What I want to know is where the focus is, not where it could be.
- More AF points or AF points more spread out. Maybe something like the automatic AF only uses the ones that are around the center like it currently does but manual selection of the AF points would allow you to use an AF point outside of that range.

All of it for the same price (or less) than the 5D Mark III.


----------



## Grumbaki (Mar 11, 2014)

From my current 5d3 pov:
- Spot metering on the selected AF point.
- live histogram in viewfinder.
- GPS (not power hungry)

That's all. I've never been a utopist.


----------



## traingineer (Mar 16, 2014)

Well then, lets see...

A metering system which is incredibly accurate, has no problems with anything.

A weatherproof battery grip

"smudge" proof LCD screen, it's near impossible to remove all the fingerprints/nose oil that has collected onto my 7D.

Easier ways to manually focus in the viewfinder.

No full auto or "creative" auto mode on the higher end DSLRs, P (Professional) is good enough for anyone who wants Auto mode.


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 16, 2014)

traingineer said:


> No full auto or "creative" auto mode on the higher end DSLRs, P (Professional) is good enough for anyone who wants Auto mode.



But P mode doesn't set all camera functions back to 'basic user'. Green box does and this is very useful when handing the camera to someone else (non photographer) to grab a picture, without having to explain BBF etc etc. Doesn't happen often but I say keeping on.


----------



## gshocked (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi all,

Just got myself a battery grip for the 5d3 and not happy that it compromises the weather sealing capability of the camera.

I would love Canon to implement the same Battery Grip design/attaching system as the Nikon Cameras.
This system only uses a special port on the bottom of the camera body covered by a rubber flap. Then you remove this and screw on the battery grip as normal.


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 16, 2014)

faustino said:


> [I am asking the question mainly for curiosity, and also because I have my own wish list of new features, twists and new products; maybe you can explain why my personal wishes actually won’t work.



An obvious first choice would be for Canon to un-cripple the firmware of the cheaper cameras and undo braindead or made-to-annoy limitations like the limited Av min. shutter speed (6d: only up to 1/250s, but who needs 1"?!). Also distinguishing cameras by the number of C modes doesn't build brand attachment.

Next, there would be some things ML does - not every geek feature needs to be in a widely distributed fw, but these are the things I think need to go into the Canon fw:
* EC in M (currently only 1dx)
* Focus peaking (come on Canon, this isn't nuclear science)
* Auto ISO even with flash enabled (disabling this is soooo dumb)
* Focus patterns (= enable not only one or all af points)


----------



## traingineer (Mar 16, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> traingineer said:
> 
> 
> > No full auto or "creative" auto mode on the higher end DSLRs, P (Professional) is good enough for anyone who wants Auto mode.
> ...



Hmm, never thought about that.


----------



## Ivan Muller (Mar 17, 2014)

dgatwood said:


> Start with the 5Dmk3, then:
> 
> 1. Add GPS.
> 2. Add Wi-Fi.
> ...



IS THE SHADOW NOISE REALLY BETTER ON THE 6D THAN ON THE 5d?


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 17, 2014)

Ivan Muller said:


> IS THE SHADOW NOISE REALLY BETTER ON THE 6D THAN ON THE 5d?



YES IT IS BUT ONLY AFTER RAISING THE SHADOWS A LOT ... wupps, my caps lock key was stuck, sorry.


----------

